# Dog found in search for missing hunter



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dog found in search for missing hunter

Julie Bratvold, Forum Communications Co.
Published Thursday, October 26, 2006
The dog believed to be with Kory Kelly when he went missing has been found.


http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ction=news

At 4:30 p.m. Wednesday, a passerby 14 miles north of Fourtown spotted a yellow lab along the road, according to Beltrami County Sheriff Keith Winger. Thinking it may be the dog that was with the missing hunter, the man picked up the dog and took it to the Fourtown Store where the numbers on the tag confirmed that it was indeed the missing dog.

The dog was taken to the Bemidji Veterinary Hospital where he remains for medical attention and observation.

Authorities with the Beltrami County Sheriff's Office are currently making plans for a continued ground search in an attempt to locate Kelly, 38, of Crookston.

Kelly was last seen at about 5 p.m. Oct. 16 in the Red Lake Wildlife Management Area north of Fourtown and has not been seen or heard from since. A friend reported him missing on the morning of Oct. 17.

He is described as a white male, 5-foot-10, 175 pounds, with light colored hair and hazel eyes. He was last seen wearing a blue pullover jacket, jeans and hunting boots.

Anyone with information pertaining to the case should contact the Beltrami County Sheriff's Office at 333-9111 or toll-free at 1-888-449-9111.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Glad the dog was found... hopefully the missing hunter will be discovered.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

thats too bad, hopefully he turns up.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

So take the dog back and see where he lead them.....


----------



## Mahumba (Oct 29, 2006)

Exactly my thought there farmerj.

Roger


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

it wasnt even his dog, it was his buddies.....its been what 2 weeks :eyeroll:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

is foul play in question?? Is there maybe a suspect?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thats what i was kinda thinking, it just seems so weird for him to basically fall off the face of the earth, like they said they had bloodhounds on his trail and then all of a suden the dogs lost the scent i mean wtf thats weird!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Update on the story...

Ryan

-----------------------
FOURTOWN, Minn. (AP) - Searchers looking for a missing hunter in northwestern Minnesota found some of his clothing over the weekend, authorities said Monday.

Coveralls and a blue hooded sweat shirt belonging to Kory Kelly were found Sunday, said Beryl Wernberg, Beltrami County's emergency management director.

Kelly, 38, of Crookston, disappeared Oct. 16 while hunting grouse in the Beltrami Island State Forest.









Kory Kelly

Searchers found several personal items believed to be Kelly's on Friday evening, including gloves, cigarettes and a lighter. On Wednesday, they found the dog he was hunting with.

A Bureau of Criminal Apprehension team with tracking dogs and a Department of Natural Resources helicopter were being used in Monday's search.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

kevin.k said:


> thats what i was kinda thinking, it just seems so weird for him to basically fall off the face of the earth, like they said they had bloodhounds on his trail and then all of a suden the dogs lost the scent i mean wtf thats weird!


maybe those aliens over by the tappen area moved east a bit


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

:eyeroll: its just wierd now they found clothing, was it torn up? ...........animal?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

These stories are so sad.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

maybe he doesnt want to be found..just another option i guess, this seems a little fishy


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

maybe someone doesnt want him to be found?


----------

